# Thought for the day



## Eastxn (Oct 1, 2020)

Never go to a doctor whose office plants have died.


----------



## ok_tan (Oct 1, 2020)

thats a very nice thought of the day. thanks!


----------



## Eastxn (Oct 2, 2020)

Never put a child in the top bunk when he's wearing superman pajamas.


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 2, 2020)

Never light a match while on the toilet.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 2, 2020)

Never buy the cheap duct tape


----------



## bill5 (Oct 2, 2020)

Eastxn said:


> Never go to a doctor whose office plants have died.


Because? I don't think I've ever had an illness where more watering was the answer.




Michel Simons said:


> Never light a match while on the toilet.


Now that one makes sense.

Mine:
Always store beer in a cool dark place.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Oct 2, 2020)

Don’t piss against the wind.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Oct 2, 2020)

Eastxn said:


> Never go to a doctor whose office plants have died.



I used to work in a large, local city hospital. Overheard some doctors talking about a procedure, one said to the other, "look it up on wikipedia".   (Hence, I don't put 100% faith in, "Experts")


----------



## Eastxn (Oct 3, 2020)

Always keep several get well cards on your mantle. That way when unexpected guests arrive, they'll think you've been sick and unable to clean.


----------



## ka00 (Oct 3, 2020)

The harder it is to hear the effect of fancy mix/mastering plugin, the more expensive it is.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 3, 2020)

I’m definitely going to quit my job on Monday.


----------



## Eastxn (Oct 4, 2020)

Next time you lose your keys, just induce a near death experience. That way when your life passes before your eyes you'll see where you left them.


----------



## Eastxn (Oct 5, 2020)

Never participate in any sport with ambulances at the bottom of a hill.


----------



## Fredeke (Oct 7, 2020)

Morning Coffee said:


> I used to work in a large, local city hospital. Overheard some doctors talking about a procedure, one said to the other, "look it up on wikipedia".   (Hence, I don't put 100% faith in, "Experts")


I would hope they are experts enough to judge whether an article makes sense.


----------



## Eastxn (Oct 8, 2020)

knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit. Wisdom is knowing not to put it in fruit salad.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Oct 8, 2020)

Never criticize your spouse's faults. If it weren't for them they would have found someone better than you.


----------



## Eastxn (Oct 9, 2020)

You know when you're getting old when you bend down to tie your shoelaces and wonder what else you can do while you're down there.


----------



## Eastxn (Oct 12, 2020)

A new study shows that women who carry around a little extra weight live longer than the men who mention it.


----------



## Eastxn (Oct 13, 2020)

The proper pitch for most guitars is out the window.


----------

